# MBT Divers



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

I just got through touring around MBT's site again. I love the page about the Oriskany. They have put a ton of work into the site and it is very entertaining to look through as well as informative. :thumbsup:

www.mbtdivers.com


----------

